# (Q) Freeware SMS+MMS Export Tool for WM5?



## happynavi (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi all!

I know this issue has been discussed more often than necessary, for sure. Unfortunately the only messages in this forum that i have found are too old, to help me right. :-(
I am looking for a freeware tool to export my sms and mms from the Pocket Outlook into a textfile.
I don't want to sync it, only export it.
The software should run under WM5!
Does anyone know any suitable tool?


----------



## Lucas0511 (Nov 14, 2006)

Freeware nada, but Kai has a tool to export SMS into spreadsheet. No restore however. Dopod has a free tool to export AND restore SMS under WM5 (see attached). 

http://www.pocketkai.net/asp/index.html?seitex=http://www.pocketkai.net/asp/details.aspx?263

Dopod SMS Backup (translated from Chinese, rename .zip to .cab, install from machine only)

PS: Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## happynavi (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey thanks a lot. That seems to be ok. Now I only need to build an import script for my database. 

Danke auch für's "Willkommen"


----------



## chris247 (Nov 17, 2006)

You can use Jeyo software, they have 2 applications available:
- a standalone version
- an outlook plug-in

I tried to the outlook plug-in, but don't like it so much because the sms that I get can't be stored on a IMAP folder after it.
I should have a look at the standalone version when I have some free time.

For information, I have WM5 it works fine with it.


----------



## mdejean (Nov 24, 2006)

*SMSbackup by Dopod*

SMSbackup is a great tool. Only problem is that it looks like sms in folders created under root "text messages" (example : archive/perso, archive/admin, ...)
Apparently, only inbox and sent items are saved.

Anyone got a solution to backup all the folders?


----------



## swarnabhab (Nov 27, 2006)

Lucas0511 said:


> Freeware nada, but Kai has a tool to export SMS into spreadsheet. No restore however. Dopod has a free tool to export AND restore SMS under WM5 (see attached).
> 
> http://www.pocketkai.net/asp/index.html?seitex=http://www.pocketkai.net/asp/details.aspx?263
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi,

Yesterday I made a back-up of my SMS and tested the restore using DOPOD cab attached. It worked well. Though could not read anything on the pop-ups .

Today I updated my ROM on Imate Jamin operting on WM5. Now I am unable to restore the SMS Backup. Can anybody help please?

Thanks


----------



## navy2010 (Dec 18, 2006)

deleted........


----------



## ClassicalDonkey (Jan 8, 2007)

mdejean said:


> SMSbackup is a great tool. Only problem is that it looks like sms in folders created under root "text messages" (example : archive/perso, archive/admin, ...)
> Apparently, only inbox and sent items are saved.
> 
> Anyone got a solution to backup all the folders?

Click to collapse



I dont have that problem, i have Inbox and then under that i Have another sub folder but it backs up the sub-folder too!

Ya just did a test and went 4 deep before i gave up as a good job, backed up and restored back to 
normal!!!

Check to make sure that in the option that you have all folders selected!


----------



## ClassicalDonkey (Jan 17, 2007)

does anyone know how to get this to work with WM6??? it says it is not made for this.


----------



## kickjazz (Jan 24, 2007)

hi all,

Am new to this and apologise for this silly question. 

I just did a backup and the file is something like this 2007-1-24-22-21-9-0.sms.

So does it mean I will have to do a full restore to see all these backup sms on my dopod ?

Not sure how this works.  Appreciate any advice 

TIA!


----------



## leepriestenator (Jan 26, 2007)

funman said:


> I dont have that problem, i have Inbox and then under that i Have another sub folder but it backs up the sub-folder too!
> 
> Ya just did a test and went 4 deep before i gave up as a good job, backed up and restored back to
> normal!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Where exactly is this option to select sub folders???

When I opn the program, there is only a MENU option associated with the LEFT softkey.

When I click on that... all I can see is 
1) ABOUT

2) ACTION --- Backup, Restore and Delete

3) EXIT


When I click on Backup under the Actions menu, there are only 2 check boxes

1) STORAGE CARD
2) STORAGE (Not selectable for the Wizard)

That's... there are no other options. The soft keys at this point have OK and CANCEL respectively. Where do you see the option to backup sub-folders??


----------



## angelito (Jan 30, 2007)

*M question also! *



leepriestenator said:


> That's... there are no other options. The soft keys at this point have OK and CANCEL respectively. Where do you see the option to backup sub-folders??

Click to collapse



I have the same question! 
I've used once... and I think it didn't got the sub-folder... and I didn't saw any option to select or to ask for the backup of the sub-folders.


----------



## leepriestenator (Feb 7, 2007)

BUMP... How do you backup Sub Folders with this?


----------



## Insinr8 (Feb 15, 2007)

I found it works well, I dont have sub folders.  But it dosent do the MMS. Is there a product that will back up all of the messaging?


----------



## lostinthewood (Apr 3, 2007)

Just having problems with my MDA Vario and wondered about backing up my text messages however the .zip file which is avail to download appears to be corrupt! Anyone have another version of the file they could post?

Cheers

lostinthewood


----------



## Mister B (Apr 3, 2007)

Insinr8 said:


> I found it works well, I dont have sub folders.  But it dosent do the MMS. Is there a product that will back up all of the messaging?

Click to collapse



Why don't you lot try PIM Backup v1.5
It backs up sms, mms & more (contacts ect), the output files are xml
Heres a link to the thread (the download is on this page)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=299705&highlight=pim+backup

If anyone tries it post your opinion on how well it backed up texts/mms with attachments/in sub folders. Thanks.


----------



## freakygeek (Apr 17, 2007)

Mister B said:


> If anyone tries it post your opinion on how well it backed up texts/mms with attachments/in sub folders. Thanks.

Click to collapse



I tried it, SMS backup/restore was perfect... however my MMS seemed to lose their attachments (yes, I did tick the save attachments checkbox!)


----------



## CWKJ (Apr 18, 2007)

freakygeek said:


> I tried it, SMS backup/restore was perfect... however my MMS seemed to lose their attachments (yes, I did tick the save attachments checkbox!)

Click to collapse



Stop wasting time to discuss further, the best is already mentioned by "MISTER B" above.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 14, 2007)

Lucas0511 said:


> Freeware nada, but Kai has a tool to export SMS into spreadsheet. No restore however. Dopod has a free tool to export AND restore SMS under WM5 (see attached).
> 
> http://www.pocketkai.net/asp/index.html?seitex=http://www.pocketkai.net/asp/details.aspx?263
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey folksthnx for attaching the Dopod SMS Backup.
Could someone check it out though. Think the zip might be damaged.

Take cäre - Holla


----------



## ordinaryless (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Lucas,

Thanks for sharing the great software.

really appreciate if someone could guide me through.

Here are the steps i took to install the SMSBackupEN101.zip but it was unsuccessful.


1) Download and convert SMSBackupEN101.zip  to  SMSBackupEN101.cab on my PC.


2) Connect Phone to PC through active sync 4.5.


3) Move SMSBackupEN101.cab to Storage card by the following path:

My Computer >> Mobile Device >> My Windows Mobile based Device >> Storage Card


4) Use FILE MANAGER in my phone to open SMSBackupEN101.cab


I got this error message>> "Installation of SMSBackupEN101.cab was Unsuccessful The installation is not intended for this device"

I'm using Dopod Smartphone 577w. Running on Window Mobiles 5.0. does anyone know what went wrong?

=)

Best Regards,
Guorong


----------



## happynavi (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi all!

I know this issue has been discussed more often than necessary, for sure. Unfortunately the only messages in this forum that i have found are too old, to help me right. :-(
I am looking for a freeware tool to export my sms and mms from the Pocket Outlook into a textfile.
I don't want to sync it, only export it.
The software should run under WM5!
Does anyone know any suitable tool?


----------



## sahani (Jun 20, 2007)

*If you are having problems using the file.*

1. Change the ".zip" extension to ".rar"
2. extract 00CAB300.001
3. rename to "00CAB300.001.exe"
4. copy to phone and use

notes:

- will only backup the inbox and sent messages.
- restore merges the current inbox/sent messages with the restore file.
- when backing up, scroll down and select "storage card"

enjoy!


----------



## ordinaryless (Jun 20, 2007)

kickjazz said:


> hi all,
> 
> Am new to this and apologise for this silly question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dear Sahani,

Thanks for your help!

I'm just one last step to transfer my sms to my PC.
After i've backup and restore my sms,  i see the below file >>
2007-1-24-22-21-9-0.sms.


how can i transfer the sms to my PC as backup now? Can i display them in .txt format, something which i can easily read off?

Finally, what does the restore function in the program do?


Please pardon me for any silly questions asked.


Best Regards,
Guorong


----------



## ordinaryless (Jun 28, 2007)

ordinaryless said:


> Dear Sahani,
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Anyone kind souls please help me with the last step? =)
I've got this file >> 2007-1-24-22-21-9-0.sms. in my phone already.

How do i transfer to my PC?



Many Thanks in Advance,
Guorong


----------



## ordinaryless (Oct 31, 2007)

*help! =(*

Can anyone please helpme with the last step?
I've got this file >> 2007-1-24-22-21-9-0.sms. in my phone already.

How do i transfer to my PC?



Many Thanks in Advance,
Guorong


----------



## eulise (Dec 26, 2007)

*compatibility issues for wm6*

   
i was running wm5 perfectly with the application i found in this thread (i have an sms backup of nearly 1.4MB which are nearly 2950 text messages in inbox and the same amount in sent items)...

however, i recently updated my flash rom and when i try to install the application it shows an error message that says that it cannot be installed because the application is not made for that software (wm6 flash rom)... 

i've tried downloading several applications compatible with wm6 to restore the sms that i have in my latest backup but i haven't found anything compatible...can anyone help me finding a solution to this problem?

greetings.


----------



## stroths (Feb 9, 2008)

eulise said:


> i was running wm5 perfectly with the application i found in this thread (i have an sms backup of nearly 1.4MB which are nearly 2950 text messages in inbox and the same amount in sent items)...
> 
> however, i recently updated my flash rom and when i try to install the application it shows an error message that says that it cannot be installed because the application is not made for that software (wm6 flash rom)...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's just a limitation of the cab installer and not the actual program.  Follow sahani's instructions and it should work fine.



sahani said:


> 1. Change the ".zip" extension to ".rar"
> 2. extract 00CAB300.001
> 3. rename to "00CAB300.001.exe"
> 4. copy to phone and use
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## heng1028 (Feb 16, 2008)

*SMSBackupEN1101*

found solution

thanks a lot


----------



## anevemkovacs (Mar 12, 2008)

*smsBackup v2.1 has been released*

smsBackup v2.1 has been released 

Check http://www.zedsoft.net for the latest version!

Whats new: Brand new graphical interface and rewrite most of the code!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2008)

*Try this*

Try Mobile Data Viewer, which will backup your SMS/MMS/Email/Contact List, etc to your PC.

http://www.senstic.com/products/WMDataViewer/WMDataViewer.aspx


----------



## Ervin (May 9, 2008)

Lucas0511 said:


> Freeware nada, but Kai has a tool to export SMS into spreadsheet. No restore however. Dopod has a free tool to export AND restore SMS under WM5 (see attached).
> 
> http://www.pocketkai.net/asp/index.html?seitex=http://www.pocketkai.net/asp/details.aspx?263
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a great tool! but, I have a Dutch HTC Touch, in which 'storage card' is called: 'Opslagkaart'. With this application I can't backup on my storage Card/My documents. Can I change the register file to this place?

[email protected]


----------



## baloghpeter (Jun 3, 2008)

*ZEDSOFT smsBackup*

I have tried all the sms backup program, but ZEDSOFT smsBackup was the best! 

Try it: http://www.zedsoft.net/smsbackup


----------



## Hiromasa (Jun 25, 2008)

baloghpeter said:


> I have tried all the sms backup program, but ZEDSOFT smsBackup was the best!
> 
> Try it: http://www.zedsoft.net/smsbackup

Click to collapse



I think its only freeware for a certain period of time.


----------



## meroml83 (Jul 17, 2008)

*WM6*

Really need HELP for WM6. Nothing on the net for free.


----------



## hendrixus (Jul 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Try Mobile Data Viewer, which will backup your SMS/MMS/Email/Contact List, etc to your PC.
> 
> http://www.senstic.com/products/WMDataViewer/WMDataViewer.aspx

Click to collapse



Cripple in demo mode!


----------



## kildholt (Jul 20, 2008)

Used this yesterday to export from wm5 til wm 6.1 - over 4000 sms... it takes sent items as well ... freeware:

http://freewareppc.com/download/communication/smsimport.shtml


----------



## Misel Djurovic (Sep 26, 2008)

kildholt said:


> Used this yesterday to export from wm5 til wm 6.1 - over 4000 sms... it takes sent items as well ... freeware:
> 
> http://freewareppc.com/download/communication/smsimport.shtml

Click to collapse



So this is only that can back up from wm5 and restore to wm6?


----------



## evolens (Nov 25, 2008)

*smsCreative*

smsCreative also has an sms backup/restore function.

You can download it here.


----------



## hendrixus (Nov 26, 2008)

evolens said:


> smsCreative also has an sms backup/restore function.
> 
> You can download it here.

Click to collapse



Not free though!


----------



## pmeccanico (Feb 4, 2009)

*SMS file format*



Lucas0511 said:


> Freeware nada, but Kai has a tool to export SMS into spreadsheet. No restore however. Dopod has a free tool to export AND restore SMS under WM5 (see attached).
> 
> http://www.pocketkai.net/asp/index.html?seitex=http://www.pocketkai.net/asp/details.aspx?263
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you know what kind of spreadsheet can open that sms file? I'm not able to open it with excel neither with openoffice calc. I can peek the data into, using an editor that supports unicode, but I guess something better should exist around...

thanks


----------



## Viva_touch (Feb 15, 2009)

I found this one for free....


----------



## happynavi (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi all!

I know this issue has been discussed more often than necessary, for sure. Unfortunately the only messages in this forum that i have found are too old, to help me right. :-(
I am looking for a freeware tool to export my sms and mms from the Pocket Outlook into a textfile.
I don't want to sync it, only export it.
The software should run under WM5!
Does anyone know any suitable tool?


----------



## hendrixus (Feb 16, 2009)

Viva_touch said:


> I found this one for free....

Click to collapse



PIM Backup does the job too.


----------



## evolens (Mar 5, 2009)

*PIMOrganizer*

Hi,

Try PIMOrganizer here.


----------



## hendrixus (Mar 5, 2009)

evolens said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try PIMOrganizer here.

Click to collapse



Great. But it isn't free.

Windows Mobile SMS Sync v1.2 is free.


----------



## evolens (Mar 21, 2009)

*PIMOrganizer is now completely free!*

PIMOrganizer is now completely free!

No registration, no startup code, no hidden rules. It’ simply free.

You can download it here.

Post it on Twitter!


----------



## hendrixus (Jun 24, 2009)

evolens said:


> PIMOrganizer is now completely free!
> 
> No registration, no startup code, no hidden rules. It’ simply free

Click to collapse



If no startup code is requested, and it isn't in the app. Then why do I have to ask for one?

LOL "EVOLENS Productions Ltd."


----------



## hendrixus (Jul 2, 2009)

imtpro said:


> I download a tool called *iMobileTool SMS Backup*. It helps me to backup SMS messages from Windows Mobile Phone to computer and keep them safe.It works well for me.

Click to collapse



This is S.P.A.M.


----------



## hendrixus (Aug 18, 2009)

jerryliang1989 said:


> we know that freeware always has some limitation you don't want

Click to collapse



Your the one who's giving us limited software with your trial. The programmers here give us full featured FREE software only asking for a donation which not all do.
 So don't give me that crap of the "limitation"of the free software on this form!



> ,sth you cannot even expect.this is a shareware,and you can transfer 20 sms with the trial version.why not have a try,it's really easy to use.download it for free here.

Click to collapse



20 sms, lol. Most of us have 200+ sms 

here

I am skippin'


----------



## wargy2 (May 9, 2011)

I too have been looking for something to export MMS messages and gave up not finding anything. So I created a makeshift one for myself instead:
http://wargolet.com/wm6
Check it out... hopefully it'll help you too!


----------



## Mister B (Dec 15, 2011)

Loads of tools out there for SMS but if want MMS SPB Backup is the best in my opinion & file can be viewed exported on your PC via SPB backup PC toolkit.

As for sms loads of options are available, some free some paid. I use SPB & iMobile as they work flawless & iMobile is one of the few SMS & Contact softwares that exports & handles asian unicode script correctly.


----------

